# General Purpose Computer Build - 30000 Approx.



## vidhubhushan (Sep 2, 2019)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans: Heavy Web Browsing, MSOffice, music and movies, some programming language compilers & databases.
No Gaming.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: INR30000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: NO.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Interested in Windows 7 Professional as I am using it at present but that won't be good now as it will not work in latest hardware & also soon EOS so only choice now is Windows 10 or Linux.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: have a 3 years old WD Blue 2TB HDD but if something else needs to be added, please suggest.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. 
Ans: i have a 7 year old dell 20 inch but better can be suggested.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: mouse is not required as having a new unused logitech b100. Any simple regular keyboard will be ok. 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: hopefully 15-30 days.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: i have done it but this will be built by an assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Lucknow. preferably offline, can buy online as well

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: programming language compilers & databases etc. will be used for learning purpose only (C++, Java, SQL, Oracle, Hadoop etc.)

It is expected to be used for some 2-4 years. an i5 laptop is expected to join it in 6-7 months.

*I am also considering a Dell or HP PC. Few months back, someone offhand offered me a Dell i3 PC, 4GB, 1Tb with MS Office 2019 for approx. 35000. Main reasons for considering this are Software and onsite warranty. * Some valuable input is expected in this regard.

Thanks!


----------



## nac (Sep 2, 2019)

~34k | ~31k

Ryzen 2200G/3200G | Ryzen 2400G/3400G
Asrock B450M Pro4
Corsair Vegeance DDR4 8GB 3200MHZ
Antec BP450/Corsair VS450
Cabinet of your choice
Logitech KB
LG 21.5" IPS Monitor | Skip this for now
Kingston A400 / Adata SU650 or Crucial MX500 240GB/250GB

If you want monitor now, go with x200G CPU. But still it will overshoot your budget.
If you want monitor but within the budget, then you will have to compromise in one or more components.

PS: Board may need BIOS update if you opt for 3000 series CPU. Check when you buy.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2019)

Onsite warranty is good for corporate users in offices but for homes/individuals,not so much. As for software you can just buy Office 365 6 devices(comes with 6 accounts each having its own separate 1TB onedrive space) 1 year license for ~3.3k(based on previous year sale) in upcoming amazon great shopping sale in Oct. Prefer Kingston A400 ssd over Adata SU650/WD Green.Spend 1k extra to get corsair CX450 psu which is much better than VS series by getting some cheap local cabinet for 500-600. You can ask mdcomputers to update bios of Asrock B450 Pro 4 for Ryzen 3200G(use both email as well as phone to confirm) but if mobo manufacturing date is june 2019 or later then it should have ryzen 3xxx compatible factory bios.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 3, 2019)

thanks a lot friends for the input. 
i don't have much idea of AMD CPUs. So I am unable to compare these to their rquivalent Intel CPUs thereby finding it difficult to choose.
It will need around 8-9000 for Windows Home Retail or some OEM verion like this.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> thanks a lot friends for the input.
> i don't have much idea of AMD CPUs. So I am unable to compare these to their rquivalent Intel CPUs thereby finding it difficult to choose.
> It will need around 8-9000 for Windows Home Retail or some OEM verion like this.


Don't buy license, do not use cracks/activator, just download and install win 10 from microsoft and use it unactivated.

Edit: Never buy pre-built OEM PCs unless your organisation needs 100s of them.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 3, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't buy license, do not use cracks/activator, just download and install win 10 from microsoft and use it unactivated.



 nice idea but will it not ask to activate and disable it after some time? what about updates?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> nice idea but will it not ask to activate and disable it after some time? what about updates?


Everything works fine except personalization (wallpaper and themes). Check PM.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 3, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Everything works fine except personalization (wallpaper and themes). Check PM.



that is all right as i don't use either options except to remove everything to make it very basic. thanks for the info.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 27, 2019)

Decided on

Ryzen 5 3400G as I will use it for at least 3 years or so.
Kingston SSDNow A400
corsair CX450
Corsair Vengeance 8GB
Motherboard - *ASRock or Asus B450?*
Cabinet - brand / model suggestions please. (considering top fan of CX450. never done it but i think it can be fixed upside down also)
I might add an internal Blu-Ray drive after some time. Will CX450 be able to handle a SSD, a 2TB WD Blue and this?
thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2019)

Go with asrock B450 Pro 4(or B450M pro 4,some say despite its microATX size,it has better memory compatibility compared to larger size ATX version.both cost almost same) or asus b450 tuf gaming pro. CX450 is more than enough for even any 6 core processor with 1660 graphics card.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Go with asrock B450 Pro 4(or B450M pro 4,some say despite its microATX size,it has better memory compatibility compared to larger size ATX version.both cost almost same) or asus b450 tuf gaming pro. CX450 is more than enough for even any 6 core processor with 1660 graphics card.



thanks dear for the response. i asked as i don't have any idea of ASRock and there is around only 1000 difference between it and Asus.

So it is Asrock B450M Pro 4.

on mdcomputers it is listed for 6,600 and it is listed for 12547 on Amazon India.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 27, 2019)

Now only cabinet selection is left. on mdcomputers i saw these - 

ANTEC VSK 4000B (ATX) Mid Tower - 2250
ANTEC NX200 RGB (ATX) - 2400
CORSAIR Carbide Series 175R RGB - 3500
THERMALTAKE VERSA N21 (ATX) - 3400

any of these or something else? Which brand to prefer?

thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2019)

Corsair 175R is a good option.Btw psu fan is supposed to be downwards especially if there is intake for psu fan on the floor of cabinet.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 28, 2019)

thanks dear.

A Corsair reseller is offering corsair CX450 for 2800+18%GST. I will check other prices next week from local market & then online again before purchase.

Another Corsair reseller advised me to save money and get VX450, 3000mhz RAM and invest more in Samsung 860 m.2 250gb. he too suggested 175R.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> Another Corsair reseller advised me to save money and get VX450, 3000mhz RAM and invest more in Samsung 860 m.2 250gb. he too suggested 175R.


I think he meant VS450(as VX450 is more than 10 years old model) & the reason he suggested it is probably the same one why in Nehru Place Delhi shops VS series is available & not CXx5x series,because sellers earn more profit margin on VS series(which is btw much inferior to CXx5x series). Never listen to shopkeepers(at least not without doing your own proper research). Price difference between 3000 & 3200MHz ram is not much so why buy 3000MHz when 3200MHz perform better with ryzen(especially 3xxx series). Also don't buy m2 ssd because m2 ssd is basically a 2.5" sata ssd without outer cover & its only advantage is its small size form factor but then most mobos will disable 2 sata ports if you install a m2 sata ssd in 2nd m2 slot(1st m2 slot is almost always meant for NVMe & using it for sata is a waste of this port) so why not just buy a regular 2.5" sata ssd & avoid wastage of 1 sata port. Crucial MX500 250gb 2.5" ssd is available for ~3200 on onlyssd(ssd selling division of primeabgb) & is almost as good as samsung 860 evo.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think he meant VS450(as VX450 is more than 10 years old model) & the reason he suggested it is probably the same one why in Nehru Place Delhi shops VS series is available & not CXx5x series,because sellers earn more profit margin on VS series(which is btw much inferior to CXx5x series). Never listen to shopkeepers(at least not without doing your own proper research). Price difference between 3000 & 3200MHz ram is not much so why buy 3000MHz when 3200MHz perform better with ryzen(especially 3xxx series). Also don't buy m2 ssd because m2 ssd is basically a 2.5" sata ssd without outer cover & its only advantage is its small size form factor but then most mobos will disable 2 sata ports if you install a m2 sata ssd in 2nd m2 slot(1st m2 slot is almost always meant for NVMe & using it for sata is a waste of this port) so why not just buy a regular 2.5" sata ssd & avoid wastage of 1 sata port. Crucial MX500 250gb 2.5" ssd is available for ~3200 on onlyssd(ssd selling division of primeabgb) & is almost as good as samsung 860 evo.



this is why i asked here dear because i have experienced that trick of local shopkeepers.  Considering my requirements, should i change to Crucial MX500 250gb 2.5 or continue with Kingston SSDNow A400?
thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2019)

If you have the budget then definitely go for MX500.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you have the budget then definitely go for MX500.



it is around 1000-1500 more. i will change to it. thanks dear.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> it is around 1000-1500 more. i will change to it. thanks dear.


Difference is ~900(a400 240 gb is available for 2400 on onlyssd).


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Difference is ~900(a400 240 gb is available for 2400 on onlyssd).


yes dear i noticed. i will contact 2 local shops who usually sell at reasonable rates and then will decide what to buy local and what online. thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2019)

Primeabgb is the official distributor of many pc component brands in India(incl many ssd brands) so it is preferred to buy ssd directly from there if price difference isn't much. mdcomputers.in,vedantcomputers.com & theitdepot also similarly are official distributors of many pc component brands. Even though I live in delhi where nehru place is,I still find many pc components are cheaper on these sites/during big online sales like coming flipkart big billion/amazon great shopping so I order from there.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 28, 2019)

i will definitely check it out. thanks a lot dear for the help as always.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Primeabgb is the official distributor of many pc component brands in India(incl many ssd brands) so it is preferred to buy ssd directly from there if price difference isn't much. mdcomputers.in,vedantcomputers.com & theitdepot also similarly are official distributors of many pc component brands. Even though I live in delhi where nehru place is,I still find many pc components are cheaper on these sites/during big online sales like coming flipkart big billion/amazon great shopping so I order from there.



It seems ASRock B450M PRO4 / B450 PRO4 both are OOS from entire universe - MDC / Primeabgb / theitdepot / Local market.
Creative Peripheral And Distribution Ltd. (official distributor) told me they don't have it in Lucknow and gave me a Gorakhpur Dealer's number who doesn't stock it as AMD systems are not selling much there.
it appears ASRock is not interested in selling in India.
Same is the case with Crucial but that I can get online. 
A good vendor even asked me to visit his shop as he has other options for both MB and SSD. 
i will try few more people in local market tomorrow.


----------



## nac (Sep 30, 2019)

Around this time last year, I too tried to get the same Asrock board. But couldn't get it and I couldn't wait for weeks for them to restock. My guess is they will restock in 2-3 weeks, before diwali they will have stock.
Since the Asrock model is out of stock, you can consider other brand/models as well.
For an APU, even low tier board is fine as long as you don't overclock. But at least buy a board which has VRM heatsink. All of these B450 do have VRM heatsink. So check availability of these boards and it's pricing. If you're looking for any specific feature set from the board (video port, usb port, sata, m.2 etc), check it's specification and narrow down.


Spoiler: B450



I grouped into 4, first is better than the 2nd and 2nd is better than 3rd. Check the last group only if you don't find any board from the first three groups.

B450 Pro4
B450M Pro4 / B450M Pro4 F
FATAL1TY B450 GAMING4
B450M BAZOOKA PLUS

TUF B450M PRO GAMING

B450M GAMING

B450M PRO-VDH
B450M HDV
B450M DS3H


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2019)

If you can't wait then go with asus tuf b450m pro gaming,skip msi for ryzen 3xxx.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 1, 2019)

i am not in a hurry right now as my ancient system is still breathing. thanks friends for the help.

@nac - you have mentioned B450 Pro4 before B450M Pro4. is it just like that or you find it better?


----------



## nac (Oct 1, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> @nac - you have mentioned B450 Pro4 before B450M Pro4. is it just like that or you find it better?


ATX version of Pro4 has more space, ports in the board. As for VRM performance is concern, that entire group (Pro4, M Pro4, Fatal1ty, Bazooka+) is about same.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 1, 2019)

nac said:


> ATX version of Pro4 has more space, ports in the board. As for VRM performance is concern, that entire group (Pro4, M Pro4, Fatal1ty, Bazooka+) is about same.



thanks friend.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 17, 2019)

@whitestar_999 - I haven't been able to buy it till now because of unavailability of Asrock board and some financial constraints. Now both the concerns are not there. By now some of the components have different pricing and something new might have come up. So should I start all over again with a new thread or continue here? thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2019)

First of all,buy the asrock mobo asap as once it gets out of stock it may not come back again for weeks/months.
Buy Online Asrock B450 Pro4 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com
Call them to confirm the latest bios update for ryzen 3xxx compatibility but it should be there as another member here just order & received this mobo yesterday with ryzen 3xxx compatible bios. Need Advice on Upgrading Processor and MB Mainly

Only thing to decide now is which amd processor you are going to get.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 18, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> First of all,buy the asrock mobo asap as once it gets out of stock it may not come back again for weeks/months.
> Buy Online Asrock B450 Pro4 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com
> Call them to confirm the latest bios update for ryzen 3xxx compatibility but it should be there as another member here just order & received this mobo yesterday with ryzen 3xxx compatible bios. Need Advice on Upgrading Processor and MB Mainly
> 
> Only thing to decide now is which amd processor you are going to get.



Thanks dear. Sent email, will call during office hours.

Budget might be stretched some more but requirements remain the same, so is the expected usage of 5-6 years.
Decided to add Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200RPM HDD though it is not available right now in my city so waiting as not going to buy HDD online.
CORSAIR Carbide Series 175R RGB is another item which looks good.

Gone through some threads here so some more confusion 

1. Amd Ryzen 5 3400G APU or something else?

2. Corsair Vengeance Lpx 8GB DDR4 3200MHz or ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB DDR4 3200MHZ?

3. Crucial MX500 2.5inch 250GB SATA III 3D SSD CT250MX500SSD1 or Intel 512GB 660P NVMe M.2 Internal SSD SSDPEKNW512G8X1?

Will Corsair CX450 be sufficient for 1 SSD, 1 or 2 HDDs and later may be a BluRay drive/Writer?

Thanks.


----------



## toofan (Dec 18, 2019)

Yes its ryzen 5 ready and in stock with theitdepote.com.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 18, 2019)

Received confirmation email. Placed order for MotherBoard.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> 1. Amd Ryzen 5 3400G APU or something else?
> 
> 2. Corsair Vengeance Lpx 8GB DDR4 3200MHz or ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB DDR4 3200MHZ?
> 
> ...


1. If planning on adding a 10k+ graphics card later then buy ryzen 3500+some cheap/used 1.5k graphics card now else get 3400G if you are sure you will not buy any graphics card in next 4-5 years.
2.Buy whichever is cheaper but I think adata will be cheaper when getting from vedantcomputers.
3.If you think 250gb is enough for you then get mx500 else get intel 660p,you won't notice any difference in typical daily tasks.
CX450 is more than enough for upto ryzen 3600 with any graphics card till nvidia 1660.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 18, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> 1. If planning on adding a 10k+ graphics card later then buy ryzen 3500+some cheap/used 1.5k graphics card now else get 3400G if you are sure you will not buy any graphics card in next 4-5 years.
> 2.Buy whichever is cheaper but I think adata will be cheaper when getting from vedantcomputers.
> 3.If you think 250gb is enough for you then get mx500 else get intel 660p,you won't notice any difference in typical daily tasks.
> CX450 is more than enough for upto ryzen 3600 with any graphics card till nvidia 1660.



thanks dear for the help.

1. Do I need any graphics card for occasional video editing / encoding? My other work will be general purpose only - Heavy web browsing, Watching movies / hevc encoded movies etc. NO GAMING EVEN IN FUTURE.
2. will confirm here in local market and if it is cheaper and within budget, I might go for 8 X 2 from whichever place gives cheaper.
3. it will be just windows 10, office 365 / OpenOffice, AV, Firefox, Opera, VLC, MPC, GOM, handbrake, audacity, acrobat reader, kindle, calibre, qbittorrent and gcc etc. I can't think of anything else which might be heavy. i think it will be more than 100gb.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> thanks dear for the help.
> 
> 1. Do I need any graphics card for occasional video editing / encoding? My other work will be general purpose only - Heavy web browsing, Watching movies / hevc encoded movies etc. NO GAMING EVEN IN FUTURE.
> 2. will confirm here in local market and if it is cheaper and within budget, I might go for 8 X 2 from whichever place gives cheaper.
> 3. it will be just windows 10, office 365 / OpenOffice, AV, Firefox, Opera, VLC, MPC, GOM, handbrake, audacity, acrobat reader, kindle, calibre, qbittorrent and gcc etc. I can't think of anything else which might be heavy. i think it will be more than 100gb.


1. For occasional video editing/encoding,a good quad core processor is fine.
2. I doubt you will get cheaper than this ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB (8GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM
3. 250gb comes with ~232gb of usable space out of which it is a good practice to leave ~10-15% space free so effectively ~200gb of space which should be enough.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 18, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> 1. For occasional video editing/encoding,a good quad core processor is fine.
> 2. I doubt you will get cheaper than this ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB (8GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM
> 3. 250gb comes with ~232gb of usable space out of which it is a good practice to leave ~10-15% space free so effectively ~200gb of space which should be enough.


Thanks dear.
So It is - 
Amd Ryzen 5 3400G APU
Crucial MX500 2.5inch 250GB
AData
i will post after some more update from my end.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 18, 2019)

Seagate 7200RPM is not available right now. Toshiba 2TB 7200RPM is available for 4150 with 2 years warranty. Seagate is available on mdcomputers for 4900. price wise, toshiba is cheaper. any one has any idea of its quality, performance and after sales support?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> Seagate 7200RPM is not available right now. Toshiba 2TB 7200RPM is available for 4150 with 2 years warranty. Seagate is available on mdcomputers for 4900. price wise, toshiba is cheaper. any one has any idea of its quality, performance and after sales support?


Quality & performance of all hdd with same rpm are more or less equal nowadays. As for Toshiba hdd after sales support just ask local dealer about it because toshiba does not accept online submission of hdd rma requests so you will have to physically get it delivered to their rma centre.Rashi peripherals is handling toshiba hdd rma & they have a branch in Lucknow so contact them for clarification:


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 18, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Quality & performance of all hdd with same rpm are more or less equal nowadays. As for Toshiba hdd after sales support just ask local dealer about it because toshiba does not accept online submission of hdd rma requests so you will have to physically get it delivered to their rma centre.Rashi peripherals is handling toshiba hdd rma & they have a branch in Lucknow so contact them for clarification:
> View attachment 18637



thanks dear. the dealer said it is good but then local dealers are ready to push whatever they have in their stock. the seagate distributor said everyone buys 5400rpm as it is more durable and also asked what special work i will be doing which requires a 7200RPM hdd. also told they will not even order it for a single piece. i told him a simple fact that in my city a difference of 700-800 is big and most of the people will settle for 5400rpm. every seller faces and understands this so they also stock only those items which sell very fast. they all sell msi and gigabyte motherboards. even the distributor of ASRock doesn't have b450. that fellow asked me to get it from a seller in Gorakhpur who will sent it through courier.  i told him i am not going to deal with some unknown seller specially when i am going to get it through courier.
i didn't press the seagate distributor as in case of any problem, it will not be in their stock and might be weeks after i get a replacement.
Rashi peripherals was good when i heard about them some 10-12 years back. i will ask them tomorrow or day after when i plan to go out and inquire the prices n availability in the local market. I think it is the same for seagete as well where customers are required to submit it to their service centre.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2019)

When it comes to hdd,luck is the most important factor. Also it is my experience that 7200rpm drives run hotter than 5400rpm drives & in a hot country like India,it does affect the durability a bit.I would not suggest getting a 7200rpm hdd larger than 2tb & even for 2tb it is better to get a 5400rpm hdd especially if you are already using a ssd for OS & software.

asus,gigabyte & msi have a wide network of dealers in India hence their more availability compared to asrock. Btw mdcomputers is the ofifcial distributor of asrock in India.

10-12 years is a very long time in pc market but rashi peripherals is still considered decent.Currently the msi after sales support is the worst in India & gigabyte has the best after sales support if you contact their official rep on reddit( eddie_edits (u/eddie_edits) - Reddit ).


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 19, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> When it comes to hdd,luck is the most important factor. Also it is my experience that 7200rpm drives run hotter than 5400rpm drives & in a hot country like India,it does affect the durability a bit.I would not suggest getting a 7200rpm hdd larger than 2tb & even for 2tb it is better to get a 5400rpm hdd especially if you are already using a ssd for OS & software.
> 
> asus,gigabyte & msi have a wide network of dealers in India hence their more availability compared to asrock. Btw mdcomputers is the ofifcial distributor of asrock in India.
> 
> 10-12 years is a very long time in pc market but rashi peripherals is still considered decent.Currently the msi after sales support is the worst in India & gigabyte has the best after sales support if you contact their official rep on reddit( eddie_edits (u/eddie_edits) - Reddit ).



thanks dear. i will not get any HDD right now then as I have a 3 year old WD Blue 2TB 5400RPM. 
i also have good experience of seagate, dell, asus and gigabyte though it is of some 10 years back. i had dealt with the same vendor for some 12 years in my last job. he never pushed anything and always helped us. unfortunately he is now only into networking products mainly of DLink and i am also out of touch with people in the market. still i have noticed till now almost every shopkeeper who doesn't know you will try to push whatever he has in stock. it is because of this i am always apprehensive with people selling computer hardware. thanks again dear.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 21, 2019)

Adata is not available in my city right now. Corsair 3200MHZ 8GB is available for 3100.
so i will be getting this (X 2) ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB (8GBX1) DDR4 3200MHZ RAM at 2475. 
someone warned me to check if it supports the motherboard i  have before purchasing it online.

3 choices and i think 175R is the best.
CORSAIR Carbide Series 175R RGB @ 3450
Corsair Carbide Series 100R Mid-Tower Case (CC-9011075-WW) @ 2950
Antec VSK 10 Window Highly Functional Micro-ATX Case @ 2750

Amd Ryzen 5 3400G APU is available for 13000
Corsair CX450 PSU is available for  3500. the distributor offered it for 3481.

Seller couldn't get any info on Crucial MX500 and asked time till Monday. 
he offered Wd 240 SSD SATA @ 2250. this looks like WD Green.
Another one said WD Blue is best with very good speed and approximate price is 3900.

Crucial is available for 3150 + 35 with Primeagbg. should i get it or try WD Blue?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 21, 2019)

Unless you are extremely unlucky(in which case nothing would help anyway) any recent ddr4 ram should work fine with any B450 mobo even if not at its max rated speed.

Crucial MX500 is the 2nd best budget ssd & only behind samsung 860 evo. WD blue is slower than MX500,only model of WD which performs better than these is WD black but that is nvme model.Get mx500 from primeabgb.


----------



## toofan (Dec 22, 2019)

What you guys think of this option.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2019)

toofan said:


> What you guys think of this option. View attachment 18655


Reviews seem good so a good option at this price.If you have collected the amazon discount coupons in last 3 weeks then you can get an additional 200 off making its price just 3325 which is very good.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 22, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Unless you are extremely unlucky(in which case nothing would help anyway) any recent ddr4 ram should work fine with any B450 mobo even if not at its max rated speed.
> 
> Crucial MX500 is the 2nd best budget ssd & only behind samsung 860 evo. WD blue is slower than MX500,only model of WD which performs better than these is WD black but that is nvme model.Get mx500 from primeabgb.



thanks dear. order placed for both.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 26, 2019)

Received ASRock B450 Pro4 MotherBoard, AData Gammix RAM and Crucial MX500 SSD. Some ssd mounting bracket would also be required. I will check about rest tomorrow in local market.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2019)

I use this:
Buy Online 2.5 to 3.5 SSD HDD Mounting Bracket In India


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 26, 2019)

thanks dear. order placed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2019)

Just a reminder,it may look easy but I spent ~10 min trying to figure out the correct way to place the screws as there are no instructions/pics. (you have to place the ssd "inside" the bracket.i.e.such that ssd sides are parallel to the elevated 2 sides/walls of the bracket).


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just a reminder,it may look easy but I spent ~10 min trying to figure out the correct way to place the screws as there are no instructions/pics. (you have to place the ssd "inside" the bracket.i.e.such that ssd sides are parallel to the elevated 2 sides/walls of the bracket).



that happens with me as well - the usual trial n error method. thanks dear.
one local seller said - "bracket? fit it using two screws and it will be fine"


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 27, 2019)

i was browsing the board, saw this somewhere and clicked on *www.amazon.in/Antec-NX-800-Micro-A...sprefix=antec+cabinet,electronics,277&sr=1-13
sister saw this and asked me to buy this as this is flashy and she likes it. is this ok to get? what are the benefits for this price? i saw one con - it has one usb2 and one usb3 in front but 175r has 2 USB3.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 27, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> i was browsing the board, saw this somewhere and clicked on *www.amazon.in/Antec-NX-800-Micro-ATX-Preinstalled/dp/B07YHCKQR6/ref=sr_1_13?crid=AAFCNM4N08XQ&keywords=antec+cabinet&qid=1577422598&s=electronics&sprefix=antec+cabinet,electronics,277&sr=1-13
> sister saw this and asked me to buy this as this is flashy and she likes it. is this ok to get? what are the benefits for this price? i saw one con - it has one usb2 and one usb3 in front but 175r has 2 USB3.


Check the reviews and buy. But I think Antec has some of the best cabinets around since NX800 has 2x 200mm fans in the front and 1x 120mm fan at the rear. You can add more fans if you want to keep the CPU cool.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 27, 2019)

toofan said:


> Check this cabinet, comes with 4 pre installed fans and good ratings View attachment 18670


Don't go with ANT

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## toofan (Dec 27, 2019)

Sorry wrong pic sent so deleted 

Check this one from ant esports, come with 4 rgb pre installed fans... 

*www.amazon.in/Ant-Esports-ICE-511M...d563eeb7f87f315faada4f29f2d7f2&language=en_IN


----------



## toofan (Dec 27, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Don't go with ANT
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Why.. Any problem with ANT cabinets


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 27, 2019)

toofan said:


> Why.. Any problem with ANT cabinets


Nobody from the forums did an RMA regarding anything from ANT. There used to be a Rep who used to suggest ANT builds made by ANT which used to be atrociously costly compared with what we used to suggest.
That's why.
Check from here and enquire about RMA and ask fellow members and then take a decision:
*www.ant-pc.com/gaming/category/gaming-pc/
Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## toofan (Dec 28, 2019)

What Level of RMA a cabinet will require, and its form amazon so easy replacement for 10 days I guess. 

I feel like its a good value plus features cabinet after watching reviews on YouTube. No personal experience.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> i was browsing the board, saw this somewhere and clicked on *www.amazon.in/Antec-NX-800-Micro-ATX-Preinstalled/dp/B07YHCKQR6/ref=sr_1_13?crid=AAFCNM4N08XQ&keywords=antec+cabinet&qid=1577422598&s=electronics&sprefix=antec+cabinet,electronics,277&sr=1-13
> sister saw this and asked me to buy this as this is flashy and she likes it. is this ok to get? what are the benefits for this price? i saw one con - it has one usb2 and one usb3 in front but 175r has 2 USB3.


Antec NX800 review?



toofan said:


> I feel like its a good value plus features cabinet after watching reviews on YouTube. No personal experience.


Rule of thumb is to go by extensive reviews of pc cabinets on major international tech sites along with some practical application of Indian climate(like dust,humidity,heat) to cabinet design(e.g.side & front glass at same time is a big no for Indian summers).


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 29, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Antec NX800 review?
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb is to go by extensive reviews of pc cabinets on major international tech sites along with some practical application of Indian climate(like dust,humidity,heat) to cabinet design(e.g.side & front glass at same time is a big no for Indian summers).



i can't think of any practical utility of it as per my usage. is there any? also, i think if required, two fans can be added to 175r at the top.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 29, 2019)

Some people prefer design while some prefer functionality,you will have to decide on the balance in a cabinet.

175R can accommodate upto 6 fans as shown below:


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 30, 2019)

thanks dear. fans in the front will be behind front panel so that flashiness will not be there. 

in one review of 175r on youtube, someone posted - "I've bough this case and unfortunately I can't recommend it. Don't get me wrong, it looks great, has very decent build quality for the price, everything fits as it should and if that was it I'd keep it for sure. But it has one issue that I just can't live with... Terrible airflow. You get a powerful card in there and it will choke your pc. Removing the front panel decreases temperatures up to 20º celsius. Before you ask, I'm using two noctua NF-A12 in the front pulling air in the case and three BeQuiet silent wings 3 to exhaust."

i think it will not have that effect in my scenario except in summers when the temp may go up to 45-48 degree but then most of the time AC is on.

another interesting one is CORSAIR SPEC-DELTA RGB.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2019)

Interesting,comments like these give good info regarding real life performance of pc cabinets in Indian climate.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 4, 2020)

*speccy.piriform.com/results/Dme6NTiV22F0xsVsx4oU7Kd

How is my semi modified system (desktop-PC) as of now? I mean efficiency,power,functioning,etc...?


@whitestar_999  ; @vidhubhushan ; @SaiyanGoku ; ... give your valuable comments, Friends.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2020)

FX6300 is pretty outdated processor,even pentium g4560 is much faster than it.If it still serves your purpose then it is already good enough.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 4, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> FX6300 is pretty outdated processor,even pentium g4560 is much faster than it.If it still serves your purpose then it is already good enough.


Yeah, I was only seeking out the info. from you,Friend.
Does the mobo supports any advancement or upgradation in CPU  by AMD?
Please post the model and specs.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 4, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Does the mobo supports any advancement or upgradation in CPU by AMD?


You'd need to get a new mobo, cpu and ram if you want to upgrade.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 4, 2020)

^ As I am not a Gamer, I AM HAPPY WITH THIS system.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 5, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Interesting,comments like these give good info regarding real life performance of pc cabinets in Indian climate.



true. two suggestions were given by two local distributors - Corsair Spec Delta and CM MB511. didn't find time to go out till now.



kg11sgbg said:


> ^ As I am not a Gamer, I AM HAPPY WITH THIS system.



I identify with this. your system is much better than mine. if my Pentium 4 - 3GHZ, 2GB, gigabyte 81915, 2TB WD Blue, Dell IN2020 continues to work, I will not have any problem for next few years. even after building a new system, it will continue working as sister prefers it for preparing court petitions. it works on windows 7 but there is nothing that important so it may continue.

i only need a good PSU for it as the bundled zebronics misbehaves time to time.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 5, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> true. two suggestions were given by two local distributors - Corsair Spec Delta and CM MB511. didn't find time to go out till now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friend, Zebronics PSU is a big  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
Why are you risking your system?
Better buy,from the likes of  Corsair,Antec ,Seasonic, etc.within the range of 450~600W as per your budget and system build.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 5, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friend, Zebronics PSU is a big  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> Why are you risking your system?
> Better buy,from the likes of  Corsair,Antec ,Seasonic, etc.within the range of 450~600W as per your budget and system build.



It is Lenin's system and it was built with zebronics cabinet and psu. I am looking for a 300-400w psu for it as the components are ancient and not heavy.
A retailer offered an antec psu for some 2200-2300 to someone getting an i3 build. I might buy something similar.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 14, 2020)

@whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku
Someone advised my sister about 3600 telling there are graphics problems with 3400G. I am convinced on 3400G but she asked me to check about it at least once.
So, instead of 3400G, if I go for Ryzen 5 3600 or something similar, which Graphics card can I go for considering Strictly No Gaming scenario?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku
> Someone advised my sister about 3600 telling there are graphics problems with 3400G. I am convinced on 3400G but she asked me to check about it at least once.
> So, instead of 3400G, if I go for Ryzen 5 3600 or something similar, which Graphics card can I go for considering Strictly No Gaming scenario?


Ask them to elaborate about graphics "problems" on 3400G. BTW, you'll be wasting both 3600 and the GPU in your use case.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 14, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask them to elaborate about graphics "problems" on 3400G. BTW, you'll be wasting both 3600 and the GPU in your use case.


He said some issues with b450 boards with 3400g  he saw and also heard few months back in which system didn't go beyond POST but it worked well with some other cpu. 3400g worked in some other board.
I googled and found some Vega issues reported months back on msi & some other board.
I too feel 3600 is too much for my work so I will be going for 3400g tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 14, 2020)

MSI mobos have the highest chances of having issues with ryzen 3xxx processors anyway. asrock B450 pro 4 mobo with latest bios version should work fine with 3400G.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 27, 2020)

bought 3400G, CX450, WD 2TB Blue & Corsair Spec-Delta (specially for RGB fans as asked by sister). Thanks a lot @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku @nac 
couldn't find time to fully transfer data so it is still not completely operational. might take another week or so.
unfortunately previous upgrade digital licence is not working / ms not activating it.
thanks again friend for the help.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2020)

Trust me, add a MX500 250GB as a boot drive. I just replaced the one in my father's 8 year old laptop with BX500, installed Windows 10 LTSC and he was happy that it takes just 10-15 seconds to boot from BIOS screen to desktop (compared to 2-3 minutes earlier).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2020)

Post update here when system is ready.Btw what error are you getting when activating previous digital license.Are you using activation troubleshooter or have you login with ms account(same one to which previous digital license was linked)?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 27, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Trust me, add a MX500 250GB as a boot drive. I just replaced the one in my father's 8 year old laptop with BX500, installed Windows 10 LTSC and he was happy that it takes just 10-15 seconds to boot from BIOS screen to desktop (compared to 2-3 minutes earlier).



It is already added dear. it was purchased online (like board and RAM)

*Final Config is -*

*AMD Ryzen 3400G*
*ASRock B450 Pro4*
*ADATA XPG GAMMIX D30 8GB DDR4 3200MHZ RAM X 2 = 16GB*
*Crucial MX500 2.5inch 250GB*
*Corsair CX450 PSU*
*WD 2TB Blue*
*Corsair Spec-Delta Cabinet*
I have heard about Windows 10 LTSC but not much. I would like to try it as I don't play any games on it.



whitestar_999 said:


> Post update here when system is ready.Btw what error are you getting when activating previous digital license.Are you using activation troubleshooter or have you login with ms account(same one to which previous digital license was linked)?



local retailer installed a copy of windows 10 pro without any key to test. i asked him not to use any tool to activate it.



today i tried to activate it using the same ms account. i started activation troubleshooter but it shows it can't activate from this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2020)

You should not use a windows installed by somebody else. Download the win 10 iso from here:
*tb.rg-adguard.net/public.php



Also see this thread to ensure you followed all steps for transfer of license:
Windows 10 activation after hardware change shows as unsupported version


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 27, 2020)

thanks dear. i have already downloaded win 10 32 bit english and win 10 64bit international english iso from microsoft in december end or january beginning. its same 1909. i can try with that or should i download a fresh copy? there is another option of creating a bootable usb using media creation tool. i can also try that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> thanks dear. i have already downloaded win 10 32 bit english and win 10 64bit international english iso from microsoft in december end or january beginning. its same 1909. i can try with that or should i download a fresh copy? there is another option of creating a bootable usb using media creation tool. i can also try that.


I think that should be okay. Don't install 32 bit version. You can use rufus to create bootable usb drive.
Remove all drives except ssd, delete all partitions on ssd and then proceed to install 64 bit version.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 27, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I think that should be okay. Don't install 32 bit version. You can use rufus to create bootable usb drive.
> Remove all drives except ssd, delete all partitions on ssd and then proceed to install 64 bit version.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



I have 64bit in USB drive using Rufus. I will try it soon. Thanks.


----------



## toofan (Jan 28, 2020)

But if you have changed the motherboard and processor, its very unlikely to get activated. I had similar situation where I changed my mobo and processor and windows refused to get activated from old ms account. If you have old product key with you then only it will get activated.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 28, 2020)

@whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku 
Same error message after clean install


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku
> Same error message after clean install


Are you sure you activated win 10 pro on old pc(upgrade from win 7 ultimate/professional to win 10)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2020)

toofan said:


> But if you have changed the motherboard and processor, its very unlikely to get activated. I had similar situation where I changed my mobo and processor and windows refused to get activated from old ms account. If you have old product key with you then only it will get activated.


MS introduced digital license linked to MS account a few versions later after the introduction of win 10 which can be transferred to new hardware.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 28, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Are you sure you activated win 10 pro on old pc(upgrade from win 7 ultimate/professional to win 10)?


Yes, I followed everything as told in pm and checked it on every step. It was 7 ultimate upgrade to 10. 
I have the old hdd with it and can check it out again but I remember clearly everything.


----------

